# Wiedermal Probleme mit cronjob

## smog_at

Hey @all,

ich verstehe das nicht, ich habe mir schon im Forum und bei Google, desweiteren bei der Installationsanleitung gesucht, jedoch kann ich mein Problem nicht lösen. Und zwar geht es darum: Ich habe mir fcron installiert via "emerge fcron", danach habe ich einen Cronjob mit "crontab -e" hinzugefügt. Jedoch wird der Cronjob nur ausgeführt, wenn ich mich bsp über Putty per SSH einlogge und dort dann "crontab -e" oder "vi /etc/crontab und danach crontab /etc/crontab" ausgeführe. Laut LOG-Dateien wird der Cronjob auch ausgeführt, nicht ab in Wirklichkeit. Das ganze Spiel habe ich auch schon mit dcron probiert, das selbe Problem.

Und zwar geht es mir darum, das er um 07:00 Uhr in der Früh ein Backup machen soll. Der Eintrag in /etc/crontab sieht wie folgt aus:

```
0 7 * * * /usr/bin/backup.sh
```

wenn ich

```
0 7 * * * root /usr/bin/backup.sh
```

 probiere erreiche ich damit das selbe Ergebnis

Die Dateirechte usw. stimmen.

Weiß jemand einen Rat?  :Crying or Very sad: 

MfG smog_at

----------

## MrTom

Hast Du zum Test das Script schon mal in /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily oder /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly kopiert? 

Funktioniert das Script manuell?

Was sagt ein 

```
ls -l /usr/bin/backup.sh
```

Die Syntax sollte bei fcron richtig sein

```
0 7 * * * /usr/bin/backup.sh
```

Kleiner Tipp am Rande...

Würde Dir empfehlen eigene Befehle in /usr/local/bin abzulegen.

Man findet die Sachen schneller wieder und es ist halt einfach so  :Smile: 

----------

## smog_at

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ja, wenn ich das Script manuell ausführe funktioniert es.

ls -l /usr/bin/backup.sh:

```
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           53 Jan  6 08:47 /usr/bin/backup.sh

```

Bezüglich" /usr/local/bin" und "/usr/bin" finde ich solange man Scripts in ein Binary-Verzeichnis legt ist es Benutzer-Geschmack

Jedoch lässt sich das Problem auch nicht klären, wenn ich es in das Verzeichnis /usr/local/bin kopiere und den Pfad in /etc/crontab ausbessere.

Wie gesagt, wenn ich mich beispielsweise um 15:00 Uhr einlogge und für 15:05 einen Crontab hinzufüge funktionierts, jedoch nicht wenn ich die SSH verbindung vorher wieder schliesse.

MfG smog_at

----------

## py-ro

Nur mal nachgefragt:

Hast ud auch fcron über

```
rc-update add fcron boot
```

deinen Systemdiensten hinzugefügt

bzw mit 

```
/etc/init.d/fcron start
```

fcron manuell gestartet?

----------

## smog_at

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Nur mal nachgefragt:
> 
> Hast ud auch fcron über
> 
> ```
> ...

 

rc-update add fcron boot? 

Nicht mit rc-update add fcron default?

Wenn "boot" wirklich stimmt, dann kann ich lange nach dem Fehler suchen   :Very Happy:  jedoch steht in der Anleitung mit "default"

Ich werde es auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren, wenn es nicht funktioniert, werde ich mich nochmals melden, ansonsten nochmals vielen Dank

MfG smog_at

----------

## py-ro

kann auch default sein.... sitz doch in der Arbeit

aber mit 

```
/etc/init.d/fcron status
```

solltest du rausbekommen ob der läuft

----------

## smog_at

Ja, fcron läuft, jedoch werde ich es doch mal mit "boot" probieren

MfG smog_at

----------

## MrTom

 *Quote:*   

> Bezüglich" /usr/local/bin" und "/usr/bin" finde ich solange man Scripts in ein Binary-Verzeichnis legt ist es Benutzer-Geschmack

 

hat doch nix mit Deinem fcron-Problem zu tun. Nur über persönlichen Geschmack  :Wink: 

default sollte richtig sein. So läuft es bei mir auch ohne Probleme. 

Aber mach doch mal einen /etc/init.d/fcron restart.

Vielleicht startet der fcron beim Boot nicht richtig?!?!

----------

## smog_at

Da ich ja die cronjobs bei mir auf zwei Maschinen nicht funktionieren(beide dasselbe Problem) werde ich den einen morgen mal mit "boot" starten lassen, und den anderen "default", falls ich dann noch immer Probleme damit habe, melde ich mich nochmals.

MfG smog_at

P.S.: 

```

# /etc/init.d/fcron status

  * status:  started

```

----------

## smog_at

So, da ich auf beiden Rechner einen Cronjob um 07:00 Uhr hätte, dachte ich, das vielleicht bei dem einen Rechner das "rc-update add fcron boot" hilft, jedoch liege ich da falsch, es wurde wieder auf beiden Rechnern nichts gesichert.

Das muss doch irgendwie klappen oder?

MfG smog_at

----------

## hifi

 *smog_at wrote:*   

> So, da ich auf beiden Rechner einen Cronjob um 07:00 Uhr hätte, dachte ich, das vielleicht bei dem einen Rechner das "rc-update add fcron boot" hilft, jedoch liege ich da falsch, es wurde wieder auf beiden Rechnern nichts gesichert.
> 
> Das muss doch irgendwie klappen oder?
> 
> MfG smog_at

 

versuch mal 

```

crontab -e root 

```

Damit solltest Du deine crontab editieren koennen. 

Den user solltest du dann nicht mehr eintragen brauchen. Wir ja schon ueber den Aufruf getaetigt. 

mgf Robert

----------

## toskala

 *smog_at wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und zwar geht es mir darum, das er um 07:00 Uhr in der Früh ein Backup machen soll. Der Eintrag in /etc/crontab sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

naja, ich mach das immer so:

```

# mysql datenbanken sichern

00 04 * * * /usr/local/sbin/mysqldumper.sh

```

also 00 04

evtl. löst das dein problem.

----------

## tacki

poste mal das script bitte

----------

## smog_at

 *tacki wrote:*   

> poste mal das script bitte

 

Ich nehme mal an Du meinst das

/usr/bin/backup.sh:

```
#!/bin/sh

mount /boot

/usr/bin/backup&

umount /boot

```

"/usr/bin/backup" ist eine von mir gebastelte Backup-Routine in C++ geschrieben, wenn Du den Sourcecode auch brauchst bitte melden.

ls -l /usr/bin/backup:

```
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root        47593 Dec 11 20:51 /usr/bin/backup

```

MfG smog_at

----------

## schmutzfinger

wozu genau brauchst du das "&" hinter backup? das backup soll doch sicher was auf /boot machen? aber das kann ja schon wieder unmounted sein bis backup dazu kommt. bzw das umount schlägt fehl. beides könnte meldungen am stderr bringen, die den crond irgendwie stören.

----------

